# General Chat > General Discussion >  what is your favourite games.

## Thai

My favourite games are:


1) counter strike 1.4
2) GTA vice city IV
3) Halo 3 odst
4) Call of duty

what is yours....

----------


## jason

Counter strike is entertainment game no one can bore when counter strike play. I also play with my friends and get a lot of entertainment. My favorite player is fnatic forest wow, and my favorite team ever coL.

----------


## caslee

I like so many games but here are some of my best favourite games.

- Call of Duty: Black ops
- Mass Effect 2
- Dirt 2
- God of War 2
- Halo: Reach
- Fable
- NFS Hot Pursuit

----------


## jnsmith0123

My most favourite game is Call of Duty Black Ops. Other games which I played and liked are 

- Call of Duty Modern Warfare 
- Need for Speed Most Wanted
- Godfather
- Grand Theft Auto IV
- Max Payne 
- Splinter Cell Conviction

----------


## johndonald

I like to play games lot. I like playing shooter and racing games and in shooter games I like both first person as well as third person shooter games Here are my favorite games:

- COD Modern Warfare
- GTA
- Crysis
- Max Payne
- NFS Most Wanted

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Game titles are best for entertainment and for fun, individuals like to execute games and spend their time. Various type of games are there, doing provides cause to replenish your thoughts and thoughts. I appreciate experiencing games, whenever I got time. Alter Arrive at, Mafia 2 and Need for Amount are some of my recommended games.

----------


## erika08

I love to play, Defense of the Ancients, different kinds of online games, I also love playing tetris now on facebook and ragnarok online

----------


## donaldbotham

Counter strike is entertainment game no one can bore when counter strike play. I also play with my friends and get a lot of entertainment. My favorite player is fnatic forest wow, and my favorite team ever coL.

----------


## mikedake

I like to play a lot of games very much. I want to share some of my favorite games are.

1. Call of duty
2. GTA
3. Fable

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Counter strike is entertainment game no one can carried when counter reach perform. I also perform with my buddies and get a lot of amusement. My preferred gamer is fnatic woodlands wow, and my preferred group ever coL.

----------


## ThierrySimpson

Some game I played the most are
GT-R 400
Soldire of Fortune

----------


## Bellamymartin

Battlefield 3, COD MW2 and Truck Saver are my favorite game.

----------


## PamelaSafina

Mine are:
Lone Survivor
Max Payne 3 
Deus Ex: Human Revolution 
Team Fortress 2

----------


## Carolsafin

COD Black Ops and Comanche 4 are best game.

----------


## Britneycandy

These are my most favorite games
Need for speed
COD MW3

----------


## drioixie

Do we love games? In them, we find a kind of magic of communication, unity. Is not it? Be it a board game, a card game, any favorite game on the computer ... All of them were invented for an easier way of transferring experience and mastering knowledge. It is in the form of a game that the ability to convey useful and important information is revealed, which we perceive and remember more easily, faster, and more conveniently. And then we also do WritingEssays.
Live communication during games perfectly stimulates the development of our creative abilities: mental flexibility, inventiveness, heuristic skills, memory, the ability to analyze, an unusual approach to problem-solving, the ability to critically perceive reality, and much more.

----------

